# Inner suburb of Paris



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

My photos of borough Vincennes










































City Hall


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

beautiful as expected!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great pics! Not a cities have suburbs like those.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

The parc floral of Paris ( in the bois of Vincennes )


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Great pics! Not a cities have suburbs like those.


^^ With 24,000 inhabitants by kilometer square, I would not Vincennes a "suburbs".

It is Vincennes an upscale municipality in the eastern inner suburbs. 
This is third most expensive municipality outside inner Paris. (First being Neuilly sur Seine and second Levalllois Perret in the western inner suburbs)
As I know the fourth most expensive is Saint Mande, just next to Vincennes.
These are more expensive than many inner city districts.

Curiously, Neuilly sur Seine is near the Bois de Boulogne and Vincennes is near Bois de Vincennes.


----------



## iMike (Jul 24, 2007)

very nice and peaceful place. good job


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Thank everybody, next pics.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

looks very beautiful and expensive.


----------



## ellesu (Oct 29, 2008)

what a modern city


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Almost all the Paris _banlieue_ municipalities immediately around both huge parks are affluent or atleast upper-middle class...yes, including those around Vincennes Woods, which is in the east side. In the few exceptions where this may occur, the neighborhoods closest to the park are. Even Nogent-sur-Marne, the eastern-most part around Vincennes Woods is nice. Along the railyards and Seine just south of Vincennes Woods may be the only exception to the rule.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

intensivecarebear said:


> looks very beautiful and expensive.


Yes, i supose too, but less expensive than lot of western suburbs : ( Saint Cloud, Neuilly sur seine, Levallois-Perret, Maisons-Laffitte, Saint Germain en Laye or Versailles... and maybe any other)



Minato ku said:


> As I know the fourth most expensive is Saint Mande, just next to Vincennes.


Yes, i think that Saint Mandé is the sister city of Vincennes.

Next pics


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Yes, i supose too, but less expensive than lot of western suburbs : ( Saint Cloud, Neuilly sur seine, Levallois-Perret, Maisons-Laffitte, Saint Germain en Laye or Versailles... and maybe any other)


Vincennes is maybe less wealthy in income of the population but it is more expensive in m² price, only Neuilly and Levallois are more expensive (outside inner Paris).


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots! I love the urbinity shown in the shots! Great work mate!


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Thank.

Yes Minato Ku, i'm agree.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Next









In Saint Mandé just near to Vincennes


Saint Mandé on the left and Vincennes on the right of this avenue




Sorry for the quality of the shot


Porte de Vincennes on the ring road urban avenue " périphérique "


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Somehow I missed this thread... nice visit through this neighbourhood!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

This week I walking from Nation to Chateaux Vincennes, using this way the walk in Saint Mande is small, so small that the subway station Saint Mande even have exit in Vincennes.

The street were not empty without being busy, I didn't take any picture due at the rain.


----------



## Johnnaris (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. It's great. 

simulation credit


----------



## meow44 (Jun 2, 2009)

simulation rachat de credit​great pictures!


----------

